# Looking for females to talk to



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

My whole msn list is filled with guys, and sometimes I'd just like to talk to a girl, about crushes, and other girl things. Doesn't matter what age or anything like that. Add me to msn if you want: [email protected] just tell me who ya are


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

hey you can add me , my ID is [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi darkangel. Feel free to add me: [email protected]
I am usually on in the evenings.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm in the same situation as you. Here's my msn [email protected]


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

*poof*


----------



## Jennie* (Jul 2, 2005)

.........


----------



## Fallen_Dark_Angel (Aug 18, 2005)

Add me too  [email protected]


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Aw! And me! I love to chat!

[email protected]


----------



## mimimaus (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Dark angel you can add me as well

[email protected]

cya


----------



## jca (Feb 7, 2005)

you can add me too: [email protected]


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

Gumaro said:


> itsmemaggi said:
> 
> 
> > Aw! And me! I love to chat!
> ...


about 70% off regular price


----------



## Ashton (Jul 10, 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

MEE TOO MEE TOOO!!!
im a girl.... :con no im not.... :kiss :stu


----------



## scout (Oct 25, 2005)

*Add me*

Can add me

[email protected]


----------

